
Skynet, a decentralized CDN and file sharing platform - beedrillzzzzz
http://siasky.net
======
hakkane
To me, the most impressive feature is that files uploaded to Skynet are
available with the same link/hash on every other portal.

Data is virtually almost uncensurable, as even if every known portal becomes
attacked or puts down the link, you can still spin up your own portal (public
or private) to access the files with the same link.

------
dillydobby
Appears that this solution renders DDoS attacks useless. Great tech!

